# In HK for a few months - happy to catch up for drinks



## gaolali (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm in HK for a few months for work (from Zurich), 31/f, and would be happy to meet up with for drinks. I guess, as most visiting expats, I'm staying in Central , so super convenient to find a place to catch up.
If anyone is interested, let me know .


----------



## McShea (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello I'm new to HK as well just moved to central area. 32/m from Memphis, Tn USA. Would be happy catch up for a drink.


----------



## gaolali (Oct 23, 2012)

hey, cool! what about next week on Thursday evening?


----------



## McShea (Nov 3, 2012)

gaolali said:


> hey, cool! what about next week on Thursday evening?


That should would work. I'll let you know for sure by Tuesday.


----------



## McShea (Nov 3, 2012)

& peel street?


----------



## McShea (Nov 3, 2012)

I have no idea what happened with that last post. It's was suppose to say How's 7pm at Soho Corner Bar located on Sattoun and Peel st on Thursday work for you?


----------



## gaolali (Oct 23, 2012)

hey, sorry, somehow the reply didn't register and i just saw it. 
yes, sure! tomorrow at 7 at Soho Corner Bar on Sattoun and Peel st works great. Are you still up for meeting?
if yes, how do we find each other though?


----------



## McShea (Nov 3, 2012)

gaolali said:


> hey, sorry, somehow the reply didn't register and i just saw it.
> yes, sure! tomorrow at 7 at Soho Corner Bar on Sattoun and Peel st works great. Are you still up for meeting?
> if yes, how do we find each other though?


Yes I'm still up for meeting. It's a tiny outdoor pub, but to make it easier Ill wear a green button down shirt so you point of the massive crowd.. See you there at 7pm.


----------



## gaolali (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok cool! I'm wearing a dark blue dress.
See you at 7


----------

